# How was your drive in today? (A timeless thread!)



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

Not too bad.  17 mile commute, usually 35 was 45 mins in about 5" of newfallen snow.   School delay kept most of the newbie snow drivers off the road.  Didn't see any accidents.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

2 hours plus in the bus not at work yet, be late today. Real question is how long did it take to get to the snow hills today for the few who can today have fun A zoners.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe 2-3" in my neck of NJ, medium density snow on top of pure slush.  Drive was great since the schools had a delayed opening.


----------



## Nick (Mar 8, 2013)

Thankfully I work in IT and can work from home a few days a week. So snow days are default avoid-the-traffic days.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2013)

About 3" at my house up to about 5-6" at my office (about 10 miles North of my house) - usually takes me about 20 minutes with a stop at the coffee shop drive through on the way, took me 40 minutes today. 

It's almost like the State of CT didn't bother to plow out in the 395 corridor in NE CT   The town roads were NOTICEABLY better than the state roads during my commute


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> 2 hours plus in the bus not at work yet, be late today. Real question is how long did it take to get to the snow hills today for the few who can today have fun A zoners.



Platty's picture on facebook looks awesome!!   Im still on the train. We have at least 5 inches by me in Westchester.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 8, 2013)

3 or 4 inches here. My 5 block commute was OK, except I discovered that the shoes I wore are not entirely waterproof. Rather, they're entirely not waterproof. Fortunately, I brought dress shoes with me, so I just have Damp Sock Syndrome for a little while.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

20 minutes late, traffic bad in Nj on the bus, have to go shovel few wet.inches of snow for cheap ads boss in lower NYC NOW.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2013)

My "commute" is normally about 20 minutes, or a tad less.  Took around 30 instead today.


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2013)

Rt. 3 is a mess so it's a work from home day.  Commute is normally 30 - 45 minutes depending on traffic.  I work from home most mornings to avoid the commute anyway.

The DW had to take PTO, office building is closed (Hanscom AFB) and support contractors are forced to take time off when this happens.

Most frustrating part is that we were planning on going skiing today but getting there would have been tough at best.  Ironic...can't go skiing because of snow.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 8, 2013)

Barely worth shoveling, maybe two inches in Binghamton, NY, roads were just wet.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 8, 2013)

I hate the f-ing Conga line of plows here in Mass. I got stuck behind one with a bunch of idiots that would not go around them.


Tell me why it takes 6 f-ing plows to plow 128 North where it is two lanes in both directions!!!!!!!!!!


WHY!!!!!!!!!!

This just PO's me.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2013)

My 25 mile commute took an extra 20 minutes. Southington to Hartford was just wet roads, east of Hartford and Manchester(rt 384) it was like they forgot to plow it.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 8, 2013)

My telecommute was slowed down this morning.   I had to go out, broom 6" of snow off the cars, and move them.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Thankfully I work in IT and can work from home a few days a week. So snow days are default avoid-the-traffic days.


Fail.  No wheels moving = no report!


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2013)

Geoff said:


> My telecommute was slowed down this morning.   I had to go out, broom 6" of snow off the cars, and move them.


Another fail.


----------



## timm (Mar 8, 2013)

I take the train. Usually clean off cars and shovel car before I leave though. Woke up to find that our street has not been plowed at all. Wonderful. Between my house and train station, very few streets plowed or sidewalks cleared. Normal 15 minute walk took about 35. Spent that 35 minutes reflecting on my decision yesterday not to take today off for some now unfathomable reason.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> My 25 mile commute took an extra 20 minutes. Southington to Hartford was just wet roads, east of Hartford and Manchester(rt 384) it was like they forgot to plow it.



Agree!  I've got patients coming into my office right now saying how cr@ppy the roads in NE CT still are, and then I look at DOT cams from MA and RI (less than 10 miles from my office) and I see that their roads are just wet


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I hat eht ef-ing Conga lina of plows here in Mass.  I got stuck behind one with a bunch of idiots that would not go around them.
> 
> 
> Tell me why it takes 6 f-ing plows to plow 128 North where it is two lanes in both directions!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



At least they're plowing.  I didn't see one plow on my way in, and the roads definitely could have used it!


----------



## dmc (Mar 8, 2013)

Geoff said:


> My telecommute was slowed down this morning.   I had to go out, broom 6" of snow off the cars, and move them.



Same.. But I went and made some turns before my first call...  
My 2 minute drive to Hunter was slippery...


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 8, 2013)

Telecommuting from home on Generator power today. Most of the town is out of power.


----------



## dmc (Mar 8, 2013)

billski said:


> Another fail.



Telling people they fail because they don't have to drive to work... haha..

Working from home is a WIN!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2013)

have to drive to Syracuse from CT this afternoon to pick up son, not looking forward to that drive.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 8, 2013)

Typical 15 minute commute took 20.  That wasn't because of road conditions or traffic...I had to go a longer route to avoid taking waves over my car.  Got to my office and put my waders on.  About 2-ft of water in parts of the parking lot.  Rounded up all the stuff floating around.  About 1-ft of water in my office.  Opened the scuppers in my office wall (yes we have scuppers in our building) and let it start to drain out with the tide.  Turned the fans on and went home to work at home.  Regular 15 minutes home since the tide has dropped and roads are passable, though rock-strewn.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> have to drive to Syracuse from CT this afternoon to pick up son, not looking forward to that drive.



I'm sure that as long as you make it out of CT intact, that you'll just have miles of wet, not white roads ahead of you


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Snowing still in NYC hope it stops here before my long as$ commute home, when it supposed to stop in the city, please snow in the hills more and more.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 8, 2013)

dmc said:


> Telling people they fail because they don't have to drive to work... haha..
> 
> Working from home is a WIN!!!



Also "failing" with the WFH today (and yesterday). I take it when I can get it, even though it's a short commute. Can't beat working in sweats all day.

I also might have to take a long "lunch break" this afternoon to go check out Prospect Hill...


----------



## dmc (Mar 8, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Also "failing" with the WFH today (and yesterday). I take it when I can get it, even though it's a short commute. Can't beat working in sweats all day.
> 
> I also might have to take a long "lunch break" this afternoon to go check out Prospect Hill...



I - ahem - "Worked out" this morning for an hour on the snow..
I think I may need to "run an errand" and do some more riding in a bit...


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2013)

Normal 50 min commute was 1:30 this AM....mainly the layer of slush that froze overnight with snow falling on top kept speeds down.
Made it intact though to the office and that's the important thing! Tonight I'm expecting 90 mins to get home as well.


----------



## BigJay (Mar 8, 2013)

Regular commute: 20min on the bike. Perfect sun. Just above freezing. A great day in Montreal!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 8, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I hate the f-ing Conga line of plows here in Mass. I got stuck behind one with a bunch of idiots that would not go around them.
> 
> 
> Tell me why it takes 6 f-ing plows to plow 128 North where it is two lanes in both directions!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Government efficiency at its best lol.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 8, 2013)

Normal commute, as we got a mere dusting. We missed this one, damn!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

SUNNY , dry roads , no FN snow at all. DAMMIT


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> SUNNY , dry roads , no FN snow at all. DAMMIT



Ski Platty tomorrow lots of snow today, 30$ lift tickets from Pricechopper stores.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2013)

Ride home at 3 was fine, mostly wet and even dry in some spots.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 8, 2013)

30 second commute took 40 seconds today.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 30 second commute took 40 seconds today.....



Bus flying home now, it be a great trip home knowing I get to ski my favorite hill with great conditions this weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2013)

Didn't work, but drove to Wachusett. 35 minute drive took 1hr 15.


----------



## fahz (Mar 8, 2013)

Work was short circuited by my kids snow day so we went skiing.  The drive into the Catskills this morning was challenging but we made it.  Then it snowed non stop making me think the drive home would be horrific.  Out comes the sun easy drive home.  Skiing was totally awesome!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 8, 2013)

fahz said:


> Work was short circuited by my kids snow day so we went skiing.  The drive into the Catskills this morning was challenging but we made it.  Then it snowed non stop making me think the drive home would be horrific.  Out comes the sun easy drive home.  Skiing was totally awesome!



Best commute of the day!!! Were did you go today?


----------



## fahz (Mar 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Best commute of the day!!! Were did you go today?



Windham - didn't arrive until noon but some spots were still unskied.  For the runs they warmed and ate a waffle - I had alone on upper wolverine and wheel chair were simple amazing.  Been a long time since I have seen conditions that made me all warm & fuzzy inside!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I'm sure that as long as you make it out of CT intact, that you'll just have miles of wet, not white roads ahead of you



when i checked the map this morning it looked like it was snowing all the way up to Cuse... but when i left the house @ 11:30 AM even the CT roads were clear. easy ride the whole way.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 9, 2013)

billski said:


> Another fail.



A more appropriate word is "lame".   I had an MRI on my left knee at Dartmouth-Hitchcock on Thursday.   I need to get scoped to clean up a torn meniscus.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2013)

Geoff said:


> A more appropriate word is "lame".   I had an MRI on my left knee at Dartmouth-Hitchcock on Thursday.   I need to get scoped to clean up a torn meniscus.



That doesn't sound fun. You still out skiing on it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

To Platt urghe heaven oh hanging with Bud my friends on power packed delicious omg gets out tomorrow.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

To Platt urghe heaven oh hanging with Bud my friends on power packed delicious omg gets out tomorrow.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Geoff (Mar 9, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That doesn't sound fun. You still out skiing on it?



Banished to the groomers and I've missed a lot of days.  It's walking with a torn meniscus where the leg is fully extended that gives me problems.  If I'm not limping, I have no problem skiing on it.


----------



## darent (Mar 10, 2013)

my normal 10 minute commute took 12 minutes, had to backtrack to avoid the flooded streets, went without my morning hot drink as the coffee shop was flooded


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2013)

How was yours, great going to Roxury today.oh Mary and Bud Hung others today, very nice finally meeting MarcSki today!


----------

